# new to ibs



## willow-england (Jun 3, 2009)

i've been diagnosed with ibs which i've had on & off for 2 years, its got alot worse in the last 6months.i'm currently under investigation to rule out any other causes. i've been signed off work now for a couple of weeks with stress, but like i keep trying to tell the dr i'm stressed because of this, i don't think the cause of my ibs is stress.i get chronic diahorrea follwed by consipation. i get all the normal symptoms of sickness, tiredness, headaches, bloating etc.can anyone suggest anything i can do to help?? i'm keeping a food diary but nothing seems to stand out as a cause. thankfully this website has made me see i'm not the only one-people seem to think its a 'dodgy tummy' & i just have to get on with it!


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

hey im new too. Its so odd to me that some suffers are noticing signs way later in their life... I had bowel problems ever since i was born. My brother had it really bad he was in the hospital for dehydration almost died because of the diarrhea. This was when he was very young. The main thing I have learn is to be in control. Anyways, I dont know what you have tried but some herbs have helped me like peppermint oil, fennel, caraway, ginger root, and some others. Drinking water(cold) at times will aggravate the gi tract. Have you been taking probiotics? If not maybe there is an overgrowth of bad bacteria.


----------



## Lauren C (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Willow, I have empathy with your situation. I too have just been diagnosed with IBS and am scheduled for further tests to eliminate other causes - but the Dr's are pretty sure it is IBS. I have taken myself off all dairy and started on a bland diet that is helping. My breakfast is usually cooked oat meal with a teaspoon of brown suger and a few blueberries on top. Lunch is a bowl of honeydew melon, cantelope and toast. Supper is Uncle Ben's Brown Rice, fish or chicken skinless and cooked veg. I don't eat cabbage, broccoli (the gaseous veges). I find I can also eat a fresh green salad with sweet red, yellow, green peppers and a touch of salad dressing. Peppermint tea with a couple of teaspoons of soluable fibre has been helping my constipation. Although I am not perfect - I do feel I can leave the house most days. I have just had 2 months of hell and have come to some stability using the above foods. Hope this helps. Keep in touch. Lauren C - Alberta, Canada


----------



## willow-england (Jun 3, 2009)

i have tried peppermint tea but i'm not keen on it so trying to force it down. I think its best if I do try a very bland diet fr the moment, I enjoy my food so much its hard. its strange you say your brother had dehydration, i constantly feel thirsty & was in hospital last year with a bad urine infection & was so dehydrated I nearly collapsed-maybe this was also something to do with my tummy.I went away for the weekend & now feeling exhausted & have stomach cramps. Haven't been to loo properly since I had a sigmoidoscopy(usually I have the big D constantly) I'm seeing my consultant on thursday so hopefully we will sort something out whilst I have the tests done.


----------

